# Potentially switching to Dish. Question re: Hopper 3



## lombar (Nov 24, 2006)

Hope this is the correct place to post. If not please let me know where I should post. 

I was thinking of making the move to Dish from DirecTV based solely on what I've been reading about Hopper 3. I just had a couple questions though so maybe someone can help out. 


1) I see that I can add recorded shows to specific folders. Is there a way to force a series recording to go into a specific folder?

2) For anyone who has had DirecTV genie and now has Hopper 3 can you let me know if you think Hopper 3 is better? Sure seems like it from the stuff I've been reading. 

3) What is the maximum number of series recordings I can have set?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't think you can auto file your recordings. I haven't seen any options for doing that.

I believe you can record 100 series? Sorry, I'm not sure, but I haven't reached a limit yet!

I love the Hopper 3 even over my HR54. But there are some shortcuts that you could do on the DTV remote that Dish doesn't have. I'm also not a fan of the Dish "Home" menu screen. 

I really like Primetime Anytime, but not everyone does.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

1) nope
2) the answer is useless because always based on personal preferences - try it by yourself first (stop by at relatives, friends )
3) no clue yet


----------



## larryk (Aug 17, 2006)

Came from Direct 6 months ago and really like Dish.
1). Yes you can. When you hit record you get the confirmation box that says press select...then you can scroll down and the option for folder is there.

2). Tough call. I really like the hardware, and features of Dish, but the picture quality on Direct is just a "touch" better. Now, having said that, this is just my impression. If you just saw a display, without knowing, you would not be able to identify whose it was.

3). 200 I believe.


----------



## mrinker (Jul 27, 2016)

As for picture quality the Hopper 3 is close to Directv but there is still slightly less clarity and "artifacts" especially when showing people at a distance on shows, sports etc. Needless to say it was just enough for me to pay the Dish ETF after 3 months and go back to DTV. The other big reason was that Dish did something with the Guide so all my timers were hit/miss if shows were recording or not. I dont know if that has been fixed but was a huge deal breaker for me. I dont see the point of paying DVR service when it doesn't work right. February it recorded perfectly then all of March and April had the recording problem and so in May I disconnected. I admit the Hopper 3 is a great piece of equipment but the slightly less PQ even with adjustments and the failure to record properly did it in for Dish.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

mrinker said:


> but the slightly less PQ


it's no H3 issue, but dish video compression algos/boxes


----------



## lombar (Nov 24, 2006)

larryk said:


> Came from Direct 6 months ago and really like Dish.
> 1). Yes you can. When you hit record you get the confirmation box that says press select...then you can scroll down and the option for folder is there.
> 
> 2). Tough call. I really like the hardware, and features of Dish, but the picture quality on Direct is just a "touch" better. Now, having said that, this is just my impression. If you just saw a display, without knowing, you would not be able to identify whose it was.
> ...


So I actually switched from Xfinity to DirecTV. One of the things I liked much better about Xfinity was my ability to watch my dvr'ed shows while on the road since I travel for work. DirecTV has added this feature but from my experience it really is not good. Since Hopper3 has Sling built in I was assuming this remote viewing of recorded shows would work much better. Did you use this functionality with DirecTV and can you compare how it works compared to Dish?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Sling is dish part, not DTV


----------



## lombar (Nov 24, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Sling is dish part, not DTV


Right. I was talking about the DirecTV functionality that allows me to watch my DVR from their app. It doesn't work so great so I was wondering if the Sling functionality works better.


----------



## larryk (Aug 17, 2006)

I never used remote viewing with Direct, however, Dish Anywhere works very well...


----------



## jhsanchez (Feb 4, 2006)

I had a Genie for a couple of years and like the hopper3 more. First, the autorecord of the local channels is kinda useful. Second, it has PAC12 which dtv refused to add - primary reason for change. Third, the number of autorecords is higher than the Genie - haven't reached the limit yet and I have 107 set. The response is a bit sluggish IMO.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

jhsanchez said:


> ...the number of autorecords is higher than the Genie - haven't reached the limit yet and I have 107 set.


Periodically I go through and delete the autorecords that have been set when I have selected a single airing of a program.


----------



## HuskerHarley (Feb 8, 2012)

Did you make the jump to Dish, OP?


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

I switched from Directv to Dish, then back to Directv for a couple of years (Genie HR54 and two minis) and then in the last year or so back to Dish. Hopper 3, two 4K Joeys.

There's good and bad for each, and I could live with either. But I find the H3 software and overall system to be much more "mature" than the Genie. I always felt like the Genie was being pushed slightly past its hardware limits. The Hopper 3 immediately felt MUCH "snappier" and responsive than the Genie. I was constantly told that the Genie "To Do" list was broken and don't use it or count on it to see what's in your recording queue while the functions on the Hopper 3 work well. The Dishanywhere works VERY well, and I use it on the road all the time, and it's like sitting in front of your system (you can watch live TV, recorded programs, etc.) 

I also much prefer the way Dish handles EHDs; with Directv you have to choose to use the internal drive or the external drive and the EHD can only be used with that specific receiver - replace your receiver for some reason and you can't use the programs on the EHD. With Dish you just plug it into the H3 and you have it as added storage space seamlessly integrated with the drive in your H3. If you have to swap out the H3 for any reason, such as a service issue, the EHD will simply connect to it and work with all the already recorded programs.

The main thing I'm not happy with: We use Netflix integrated into the H3 much more than expected (We have Chromecasts on all three TVs.) It's very handy and you can even have search results on the H3 include what's on Netflix. However, that integrated Netflix is NOT working on the latest gen Joeys (the 4K Joeys) even though it works on all previous versions of the Joey. It's been "coming soon" for at least a couple of years.

On PQ - I'm anal retentive enough about my TVs that own my own colorimeter calibration equipment and go into the service menu and do full calibrations. The Dish PQ may be, may be, slightly less sharp on the H3, but I also failed to pick out which was which in a side by side test at a high end AV shop. I could easily see the difference with previous Dish receivers vs. Directv/Genie. 

FWIW


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

Addendum: with the latest software update, Netfix is native on the 4K Joeys. Very fast and easy interface. So my one biggest complaint has been addressed.


----------



## MrQuestions (Nov 10, 2017)

mrinker said:


> As for picture quality the Hopper 3 is close to Directv but there is still slightly less clarity and "artifacts" especially when showing people at a distance on shows, sports etc. Needless to say it was just enough for me to pay the Dish ETF after 3 months and go back to DTV. The other big reason was that Dish did something with the Guide so all my timers were hit/miss if shows were recording or not. I dont know if that has been fixed but was a huge deal breaker for me. I dont see the point of paying DVR service when it doesn't work right. February it recorded perfectly then all of March and April had the recording problem and so in May I disconnected. I admit the Hopper 3 is a great piece of equipment but the slightly less PQ even with adjustments and the failure to record properly did it in for Dish.


With this issue it could've been just a simple software update. Dish does send feedback to their Engineering department based on what the issue is so that they can give Dish an ETR fix date. Also, DVR Service is standard. Regardless of if it works or not, the amount is still due. Do you ask for your car payment to be lower because you have an issue with the AC or the Radio not working? You could easily switch to another non-DVR receiver, yes it would cost a 2 year commitment (but with that even so it only extends the current contract by the difference between the start dates and doesn't charge you two if you decide to disconnect), and a tech visit fee if applicable in the case of whether or not you have insurance which in certain cases could either be free or worst case $10.00 instead of $95.00.

I have DirecTV now only because I can't get Dish where I'm at. But still, I'd prefer Dish way over DirecTV. It's mostly user error, but not always.

With the companies I have been with (DirecTV, Cox, Chantel), I have a friend who has Dish, and the OS, User Interface, Accessible internet connected and non-IP connected features are so much better.

And the amount of recordings you can have are WAY more than DirecTVs.


----------



## MrQuestions (Nov 10, 2017)

jhsanchez said:


> I had a Genie for a couple of years and like the hopper3 more. First, the autorecord of the local channels is kinda useful. Second, it has PAC12 which dtv refused to add - primary reason for change. Third, the number of autorecords is higher than the Genie - haven't reached the limit yet and I have 107 set. The response is a bit sluggish IMO.


The UI for the hopper with sling is apparently a little slow.
If you get a H3 it has a faster more up to date OS which increase the functionality of the touch.

Also, along with that, the Hopper W/ Sling has 500 recoding hours in HD. And I think it has 1,000 in SD. You're also available to 3 Tuners (as long as prime time is disabled), and a 2TB hard drive.

So the hopper systems seem to be better than the Genie and the mini that I have right now.


----------



## gpauljr (Jul 11, 2007)

I just installed two Hopper 3's, five Joey 3's and 1 4K Joey. Moved from DTV after 16 years and am glad I did. Cost is less, equipment is far superior, and the PQ is as good and at times seems better than DTV. We see absolutely no deterioration of PQ as some have reported. Really love the Hopper.


----------

